

ShowHN: HealthSherpa integrates with Healthcare.gov, cuts signup time in half - mwasser
https://www.healthsherpa.com/press/feb-24-2014-signup-with-ease

======
gjmulhol
This is good. It makes me really happy to see someone actually solving these
issues in a reasonable way rather than throwing hands up in the air and
complaining. Better software and systems are better for everyone.

